# IUI - do you need breaks in between



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Was wondering - I read on someones post that they are having treatment every other month with iui.  

Can u pls explain - do you have to take a months break after each iui?

Tweetsx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Tweets

Each clinic seems to have a different view on this.  Some say jump on and go again straight away and others have a month off in between.  I think those on an unstimulated cycle are able to continue immediately but those who have had meds have a break because there is a risk that the follicles haven't all completely come away and may go on to become cysts.  Normally two periods will ensure the cycle becomes regular again with all possible cysts cleared.

Hope this helps!

Holly C xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Holly.

The thing is I never actually realised this.  

Actually with me Im not sure that they would take a break as Im on Clomid and Metformin and with natural BMS there is no break in between so there should be no difference with iui.

Maybe if I was on injectibles it would be different

Tweets x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Tweets - think you're right.  If it were injectibles then it would be the scenario I mentioned above but with what you are doing it's probably ok to go straight on but your clinic should be able to advise.  The other thing to take into consideration is how you are emotionally.  Some ladies are only too happy to get going again, others need to take the time out for their own sanity.  

Wishing you all the best with your steps forward!

Holly C xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info Holly C,

I wish you all of the best with your IVF/ICSI!!!

Tweets x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tweet

I was originally told by my cons to take a month break in-between IUI but as this would have meant 2 months due to his hols & mine he agreed for me to go again straightaway. This was on a medicated cycle & on the proviso that I was scanned early in the cycle to make sure any old follicles from the previous treatment had gone.

I was actually told by his sec that this can be more successful & whadda ya know it was for me!

Wishing loads of luck & babydust honey


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Tweets,

I did some consecutive cycles of IUI with clomid. The clinic that I used (the Lister) were fine with it as the consultant considered clomid to be quite a mild drug in fertility treatment terms. I'm not sure if it would be different if you were on the stronger stuff. The Lister do scan you quite early in your cycle whilst you're on any drugs to check there are no cysts lurking so I guess a clinics scan policy may make a difference (?)

Anyway, got lucky on our fifth go (which I did in the August straight after an attempt in July) and keeping my fingers crossed that our luck continues! 

Lots of    to you.


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Katie,

Thanks for the additional info.  And Congratulations on your pregnancy!!! I wish you all of the best through out your pregnancy and beyond.

Luv

Tweets xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Dear Tweets
I'm having medicated IUI with injections and my first one didn't work out. The clinic wanted me to have three back to back as they've had better results like that, but said I would need a day three abdominal ultrasound to make sure no follies were left. I decided to have a break this month. We're doing this privately and for my DH's sake and both our sanity, we decided to go on a holiday instead.
Good luck with TTC and I wish you a BFP in the near future.
Perky


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI
I've just come from the consultant and she advised me that we would have 3 cycles of IUI over 6 months (which gives us a treatment everyother month).  We're really lucky that our NHS trust will give you the 3 cycles free and then put you on the waiting list for IVF.

Hope that helps

Claire


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thankyou clair and perkypinky.  IUI will commence next month so we will have to wait and see.

Thanks again,

tweets x


----------

